# Timeshare Marketplace breaks $19 Million in completed listings!



## TUGBrian (Aug 16, 2014)

Still setting the same pace since going live in 2008, we have now broken through $19,000,000 in completed resale and rental listings in the TUG Timeshare Marketplace.

proving year after year you can sell and rent your timeshare without paying stupid upfront fees!


http://ads.tug2.net


----------

